# Installing packages in Jails is very slow and causing timeout



## Rand0m (Oct 29, 2016)

Hi All,
I am still quite new to jails and still getting my head around.
I am using ezjail and created few jails. Everything is fine apart from pkg install which is very flow and quite often times-out before it finishes downloading all the dependencies.



```
roceed with this action? [y/N]: y
[source.jail] Fetching artifactory-4.12.0.1.txz: 100%   99 KiB   2.2kB/s    00:46  
pkg: http://pkg.FreeBSD.org/FreeBSD:11:amd64/quarterly/All/artifactory-4.12.0.1.txz: Operation timed out
```
and this happen quite a lot... was able to install few packages but something doesn't sound right!

Just wonder if there is any configuration I missed.

Thanks ...


----------



## ASX (Oct 29, 2016)

blueCub said:


> 2.2kB/s


It appears that the network is very slow, and that is causing the pkg timeout.
Try to investigate about the network performance ... jail vs. host ...


----------



## Rand0m (Oct 29, 2016)

The host is super fast... no problem at all. It is just when it comes to jails I end up most the times with operation timeout

Even when I try using fetch inside the jail the speed is acceptable

```
root@source:~ # fetch ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/releases/amd64/amd64/ISO-IMAGES/11.0/FreeBSD-11.0-RELEASE-amd64-dvd1.iso
FreeBSD-11.0-RELEASE-amd64-dvd1.iso             0% of 2794 MB  523 kBps 02h13m
```


----------

